# programmierer trifft entwickler - 46.000 p.a. aufwärts



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

ich source mal out, damit der fun zum feierabend, der fun zum feierabend bleibt ...



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach einem gewissen Post den Eindruck, als ob Entwickler etwas besseres ist als Programmierer. Das würde allerdings bedeuten, dass der "Aufstieg" bereits erfolgt sein müsste :?:



und vervollständige bzw. übertrage weitere fragen:

was unterscheidet einen entwickler vom programmierer?
wer ist besser?
wer hat den besseren stand und wer verdient die bessere bezahlung?
ist eine mögliche bessere bezahlung des entwicklers auch ein zeichen dafür, dass er mehr aufm kasten hat?

oder

ist die mögliche unterbezahlung (die in anbetracht des fachkräftemangels ja schon bald geschichte sein dürfte) des programmierers ein zeichen dafür, dass er, wie afk es so schön formulierte, seine berufung gefunden hat und dieser ohne rücksicht auf sein einkommen nachgeht?

es geht mal wieder um geld, ja, aber auch um berufsbezeichnungen und einstellungen und überhaupt und sowieso


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Juli 2008)

Keiner ist besser, keiner ist schlechter

Es muss ein Zusammenspiel zwischen den zwei Berufsgruppen geben.
Der Entwickler stellt dem Programmierer die Tools zur verfügung und ist auf die Rückmeldung vom Programmierer angewiesen, ob das was er sich am Schreibtisch ausgedacht hat, in der Praxis auf funktioniert.
Bei uns in der Firma klappt das ganz toll.
Leider musste auch schon die Erfahrung machen, dass Entwickler bei S auf einem sehr hohen Ross sitzen, obwohl ihre Tools alles andere als gut funktionieren. (Rückfrage vom Tool, "Wollen Sie speichern", speichern ist immer gut, also gespreichert, danach war die ganze Applikation verbogen *ROFL*).

Wer wieviel verdienen kann und muss, ist eine Frage, die jeder mit seinem Vorgesetzten klären sollte.


Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Der Entwickler stellt dem Programmierer die Tools zur verfügung und ist auf die Rückmeldung vom Programmierer angewiesen, ob das was er sich am Schreibtisch ausgedacht hat, in der Praxis auf funktioniert.



 ... und die tools werden mal entwickelt?

also wirklich nicht programmiert? steh grad aufm schlauch - wo ist die trennstelle zwischen programmierer und entwickler?


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (2 Juli 2008)

Ich denke, dass Entwickler im weitesten Sinne auch Programmierer sind. Allerdings müssen Sie sich im Gegensatz zum Programmierer/Anwender auch Gedanken um die Architektur der Software machen. 
Eine Abgrenzung ist schwer möglich, denn auch ein Entwickler nutzt wiederum Tools (Compiler o.ä.) von anderen Entwicklern und ist somit wieder Programmierer/Anwender.


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also wirklich nicht programmiert? steh grad aufm schlauch - wo ist die trennstelle zwischen programmierer und entwickler?


Da ich mich selbst auch immer wieder gerne als Software-Entwickler bezeichne, versuche ich mich mal mit meiner subjektiven Variante eines Erklärungsversuchs:



vierlagig schrieb:


> was unterscheidet einen entwickler vom programmierer?


IMHO bekommt ein Programmierer mehr oder minder detaillierte Vorgaben, was sein Programm machen soll (also eine möglichst komplette Vorgabe zum Ablauf, viele Programmierer werden aber bestimmt laut lachen, wenn sie diesen Satz lesen), und dazu erstellt er das passende Programm. Ein Software-Entwickler hingegen bekommt eine grob umrissene Aufgabenstellung, und sollte dann in der Lage sein, sich einen passenden Programm-Ablauf und entsprechende Algorithmen zu erarbeiten. 



vierlagig schrieb:


> wer ist besser?


Immer der, der sein Handwerk besser versteht, das hat IMHO nichts damit zu tun, welchen Beruf man hat. Ein guter Bäcker verdient mit Sicherheit auch mehr Hochachtung als ein mieser Rechtsanwalt.



vierlagig schrieb:


> wer hat den besseren stand und wer verdient die bessere bezahlung?


Jeder verdient das passende Equivalent zu seiner Leistung. Leider bekommt das nicht jeder, viele bekommen weniger und einige deutlich mehr, als sie verdienen ... 



vierlagig schrieb:


> ist eine mögliche bessere bezahlung des entwicklers auch ein zeichen dafür, dass er mehr aufm kasten hat?


Um ein guter Software-Entwickler zu sein, muß man IMHO unter Anderem auch richtig gut programmieren können, was den Schluß zuläßt, daß ein guter Software-Entwickler mehr auf dem Kasten haben muß. Was die ... äh ... weniger guten ... angeht, da gilt meine Antwort auf die Frage "wer ist besser".



vierlagig schrieb:


> ist die mögliche unterbezahlung (die in anbetracht des fachkräftemangels ja schon bald geschichte sein dürfte) des programmierers ein zeichen dafür, dass er, wie afk es so schön formulierte, seine berufung gefunden hat und dieser ohne rücksicht auf sein einkommen nachgeht?


Wer sagt denn, daß es nur unterbezahlte Programmierer und nur überbezahlte Software-Entwickler gibt ? 
Das ist AFAIK bei allen Berufen das Gleiche, die wenigsten bekommen das, was sie verdienen, und diesen Satz interpretieren jetzt mit Sicherheit einige im Bezug auf die eigene Person positiver, als ich es gemeint habe ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## DEGO (2 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Ein Software-Entwickler hingegen bekommt eine grob umrissene Aufgabenstellung, und sollte dann in der Lage sein, sich einen passenden Programm-Ablauf und entsprechende Algorithmen zu erarbeiten.l



Hey,
schon bin ich zum Software Entwickler aufgestiegen *ROFL*

Bei mir läuft das eigentlich immer nur so ab:
Hier die Altanlage - mach neu - mach besser - beschreibung? wir haben SIE doch als Technologie Träger eingekauft! -  umbau nur wärend des Betriebs - klappt das bis gestern? - gut gemacht! - Sie sind kein dipl. Ing??? 

und das alles bei einer "fürstlichen" Gage. 
Da ist mir aber dann die Berufung(sprich der Spass und die Herausforderung) wichtiger als das Geld


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

DEGO schrieb:


> schon bin ich zum Software Entwickler aufgestiegen *ROFL*


Ich hab's mir schon beim Schreiben gedacht, daß sich dann viele hier als Software-Entwickler fühlen ... 



DEGO schrieb:


> Hier die Altanlage - mach neu - mach besser - beschreibung? wir haben SIE doch als Technologie Träger eingekauft!


Eine existierende Maschine ist auch eine Art der Beschreibung, schließlich ist der Ablauf dann ja in gewissen Grenzen durch die Mechanik vorgegeben, oft genug zum Leidwesen des Programmierers ... 

So leid es mir tut, aber um Software-Entwickler zu sein, müßte man dann schon wirklich maßgeblich an der mechanischen Konstruktion der Maschine beteiligt sein, was IMHO aber auch bei vielen Maschinen von Vorteil wäre. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Tapio Bearking (2 Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch beide Seiten kennengelernt, sowohl die des "einfachen" Programmierers, als auch die des Softwareentwicklers.
Zu meiner Zeit bei einer großen Bank mit angeschlossenem Elektronikhandel war ich einfacher Programmierer, bekam alles schon fertig vorgekaut und musste es nur noch in C gießen. Sobald der Code geschrieben war, gab es noch einen kurzen Test und ich war fertig. Alles was danach kam, auch an Bugfixes, musste von einer anderen Abteilung erst in eine Arbeitsanweisung gegossen werden.
Heute bin ich in einem kleineren Unternehmen als Softwareentwickler tätig, hier mache ich alles vom ersten Konzept bis hin zum 2nd und 3rd Level Support, zum Teil auch Inbetriebnahme vor Ort beim Kunden.
Meiner Meinung nach reicht es für einen guten Programmierer, wenn er seine Programmiersprache aus dem FF beherrscht und die Vorgaben bestmöglich umsetzen kann.
Als Entwickler muss ich zusätzlich zur Programmiersprache auch die Theorie und die praktischen Anwendungen meiner Software kennen, damit ich nicht in unvorhergesehene Situationen komme, wo meine Software Amok läuft.

-----
wer ist besser?
-----
Der Entwickler, weil er ein weiteres Spektrum mit seiner Tätigkeit abdecken muss und zusätzlich ein guter Programmierer sein muss.

-----
wer hat den besseren stand und wer verdient die bessere bezahlung?
-----
Kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Wenn der Programmierer hochkomplexe Anlagen programmieren muss, z.B. für Sicherheitskritische Bereiche, Motorsteuerungen etc, dann verdient er eine bessere Bezahlung als ein Entwickler für Spielzeug LED Ansteuerungen.


----------



## FvE (2 Juli 2008)

Was regt Ihr Euch so auf, sagt doch einfach, wir sind alle gut, werden für unsere Arbeit ordentlich bezahlt und gehen jetzt gemeinsam ein Bier trinken. :sm24:

Gruss
FvE


----------



## Tapio Bearking (2 Juli 2008)

Es regt sich doch gar niemand auf. Aber Bier ist trotzdem eine Gute Idee


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

Tapio Bearking schrieb:


> -----
> wer ist besser?
> -----
> Der Entwickler, weil er ein weiteres Spektrum mit seiner Tätigkeit abdecken muss und zusätzlich ein guter Programmierer sein muss.



moooooooooooooment ... du meinst also der programmierer sitzt die hälfte des tages rum, weil seine aufgaben erfüllt sind...seine tätigkeiten brauchen ja schließlich nicht so ein grooooßes spektrum abdecken?!

ja, ich weiß, das ist die falsche sicht darauf, aber wird ein besser nicht an qualität UND quantität gemessen?

kreativität kann man beiden nicht absprechen, schließlich ist diese, neben der kenntnis über programmiersprache, konventionen und architektur der antrieb und schlüssel für nützliche und praktikable anwendungen.

noch frage ich mich, ab welcher stufe man als entwickler gilt, die erläuterungen von afk scheinen da wirklich zuviele zum entwickler zu machen. wobei ich in den systemen, für die ein entwickler mal entwickelt ähnliche vorgaben und beschränkungen sehe, wie in einer maschine.

so kann ich zum beispiel mit einer osb-conti-presse durchaus auch brot für die bundeswehr EPAS backen, was so nicht vorgesehen ist und auch einen anderen ablauf vorraussetzt - aber es ist möglich, ich muß halt nur die software dafür entwickeln ... oder programmieren?


----------



## PeterEF (2 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so kann ich zum beispiel mit einer osb-conti-presse durchaus auch brot für die bundeswehr EPAS backen, was so nicht vorgesehen ist und auch einen anderen ablauf vorraussetzt - aber es ist möglich, ich muß halt nur die software dafür entwickeln ... oder programmieren?



Naja: erst entwickeln, dann programmieren.

Entwickeln: Konzept machen, Module mit Schnittstellen+Datenstrukturen festlegen, passende Algorithmen suchen/entwerfen,....

Programmieren: Umsetzung in Programmiersprache, also die Beschreibung des Entwicklers *Codieren*, damit der dämliche Prozessor damit was anfangen kann

Test: Funktionalität prüfen, stimmen Vorgaben und Programm überein

Soweit die Theorie der Softwareentwicklung*ROFL*
Wenn dabei was schiefgeht, liegt es wohl in der Regel an der fehlenden Trennung zwischen Entwicklung/Codierung/Test....


----------



## Tapio Bearking (2 Juli 2008)

-----
du meinst also der programmierer sitzt die hälfte des tages rum, weil seine aufgaben erfüllt sind...
-----
Ich habe nicht gesagt, das er die Hälfte des Tages herumsitzt. Im Gegentum, als ich noch reiner Programmierer war, war der Zeitplan auch sehr zugestopft mit anliegenden Änderungsaufträgen, zeitgleich musste auch an der Anlage entwickelt werden. Aber als reiner Programmierer hat man meist noch jemanden bei der Hand, der sich mit der Theorie auskennt.

----
kreativität kann man beiden nicht absprechen,
----
Oh ja, was ich schon an Code gesehen hab, Kreativ sind sie/wir 

-----
noch frage ich mich, ab welcher stufe man als entwickler gilt, die erläuterungen von afk scheinen da wirklich zuviele zum entwickler zu machen. wobei ich in den systemen, für die ein entwickler mal entwickelt ähnliche vorgaben und beschränkungen sehe, wie in einer maschine.
-----
Ich denke die Grenzen sind da fließend, ich kann aber nur aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz reden und dort konnte ich einen deutlichen Schnitt zwischen Programmierer und Entwickler sehen.

-----
aber wird ein besser nicht an qualität UND quantität gemessen?
-----
Sicher. Aber wie ist die Gewichtung? Mir sind 5 Zeilen efektiver Code lieber, als 500 Zeilen Code, der nicht effektiv ist.

-----
muß halt nur die software dafür entwickeln ... oder programmieren?
-----
Setzt du dich nur hin und tipperst eine vorgegebenes Rezept ab, dann programmierst du. Setzt du dich vorher mit dem Rezept und der Maschine auseinander entwickelst du das Programm. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

Tapio Bearking schrieb:


> -----
> aber wird ein besser nicht an qualität UND quantität gemessen?
> -----
> Sicher. Aber wie ist die Gewichtung? Mir sind 5 Zeilen efektiver Code lieber, als 500 Zeilen Code, der nicht effektiv ist.



deswegen das *UND* ... quantität ist ja hier nicht auf die menge in einer aufgabe sondern auf die menge der aufgaben bezogen gewesen


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> noch frage ich mich, ab welcher stufe man als entwickler gilt, die erläuterungen von afk scheinen da wirklich zuviele zum entwickler zu machen.


Das hängt davon ab, wie Du meine Erläuterungen interpretierst ... 

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Meßlatte deutlich höher, als sie hier im Moment angesetzt wird. Programmierung ist ein Teil des Entwicklungsprozesses von Software, aber eben nur ein Teil. Insgesamt gesehen ist ein Software-Entwickler maßgeblich und richtungsweisend am gesamten Entwicklungsprozess einer Software beteiligt, d.h. von der Entstehung der Idee aus dem buchstäblichen Nichts heraus bis hin zur fertigen Lösung.


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> d.h. von der Entstehung der Idee aus dem buchstäblichen Nichts heraus bis hin zur fertigen Lösung.



also nur wer neu erfindet ist ein entwickler? alle die software "produzieren" die aus der notwendigkeit heraus entstehen muß sind dann "nur" programmierer?


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

FvE schrieb:


> Was regt Ihr Euch so auf, sagt doch einfach, wir sind alle gut, werden für unsere Arbeit ordentlich bezahlt und gehen jetzt gemeinsam ein Bier trinken. :sm24:
> 
> Gruss
> FvE


 
alles was rot ist, ist faslch.
es gibt viel zu viele unfähige...
viel werden zu gut oder zu schlecht bezahlt


@Tapio Bearking
von so einem "besseren" entwickler sollte man aber erwarten können dass er die "quotefunktion" der forensoftware benutzen kann. so das seine beiträge auch für "schlechtere" programmierer noch lesber sind - die sind auf klare vorgaben schliesslich angewiesen...


@alle
das hier ist mit sicherheit eines der schwachsinnigsten themen in diesem forum...

das vierlagige hatte anfangs andere absichten und wollte einen bestimmten siemens-entwickler etwas aus der reserve locken, das wäre womöglich wieder so lustig geworden wie das hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20465

aber das hier geht den falschen weg, das thema ist so dermasen subjektiv, das hätte noch nichteinmal in einem philosophieforum eine chance, was also wollt ihr hier mit dem ding erreichen?


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)




----------



## johnij (2 Juli 2008)

*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*
was für ein Thema.
Alles war wegen 46.000+ 
na 4 lagig ? du sollst den Job wechseln bzw, was gescheites lernen (+ 6 Sprachen lernen)
Also ich habe jetzt ein Meeting.
Ich habe was zu erwähnen: bei manchen Firmen  bekommt man manchmal 50.000+ als Frischgebackener Uni-Absolvent zum Beispiel  als Trainee---> 6 Sp, grins  )
Viel Spass noch 


*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> na 4 lagig ? du sollst den Job wechseln  bzw, was gescheites lernen (+ 6 Sprachen lernen)



würd ich ja gern, aber du verrätst ja nicht wo man da hin wechseln muß und was man da dann machen muß. "mal entwickeln" ist mir schon klar ... aber was heißt das für dich?


----------



## FvE (2 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> alles was rot ist, ist faslch.
> http://


 
*faslch *ist auch falsch *ROFL*

Gruss

FVE


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> das vierlagige hatte anfangs andere absichten und wollte einen bestimmten siemens-entwickler etwas aus der reserve locken


Das mag schon sein, aber ich bin Software-Entwickler, und nur weil 4L andere Absichten hatte, lasse ich mich mit diesem ... ähm ... Siemens-Mitarbeiter ... noch lange nicht in einen Topf werfen und gebe deswegen hier auch weiterhin ich meine bescheidene Meinung bekannt. 



vierlagig schrieb:


> also nur wer neu erfindet ist ein entwickler?


Quatsch, wer was erfindet ist ein Erfinder ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> ...weil 4L andere Absichten hatte, lasse ich mich mit diesem ... ähm ... Siemens-Mitarbeiter ... noch lange nicht in einen Topf werfen


 
von einem bäcker werden wir sowieso alle in einen topf geworfen, der hört sich das hier 30 sec an, runzelt die stirn und geht brötchenbcken... 


vielleicht sollten wir das thema umbenennen in

"Was bin ich - Wege zur Selbsfindung"


oder noch besser:



> _Andersen, Hans Christian (1805-1875)_
> *[SIZE=+1]Das hässliche Entlein[/SIZE]*
> 
> *Es war einmal eine Entenmutter die gerade ihre Eier ausbrütete. Es waren genau sieben Eier in ihrem Nest und die Entenmutter freute sich schon sehr auf ihren Nachwuchs. Eines Tages war es endlich soweit und aus den Eiern entschlüpften sechs putzmuntere Entlein. Sie waren alle wunderschön und mit einem gelben, zarten Federflaum versehen. Nur das siebte Ei lag noch immer unversehrt in ihrem Nest. Es war größer als die anderen Eier und so sehr die Entenmutter auch darüber nachdachte, konnte sie sich nicht erinnern wann sie es eigentlich gelegt hatte? Gerade als sich die Entenmutter mal wieder mit diesen Gedanken beschäftigt hatte, zerbarst das letzte Ei und heraus kam ein graues Entenküken das seine  Mutter verwundert ansah. Die Tage vergingen wie im Flug. Die sechs Entenkinder wuchsen schnell heran und lernten jeden tag etwas neues. Nur das letzte und siebente Entlein bereitete ihr Sorgen. Es war nicht nur unbeholfen und tollpatschig, sondern zudem auch noch sehr hässlich. Die Tiere auf dem Bauernhof verspotteten das graue Entlein und niemand wollte mit ihm spielen. Auch der Entenmutter bereitete es große Sorgen und traurig jammerte sie: "Alle meine Kinder sind so hübsch und klug, nur das letzte Entlein ist so hässlich geraten. Niemand will etwas mit ihm zu tun haben und selbst die anderen Tiere meiden es." Dennoch hatte die Entenmutter auch dieses Entlein sehr lieb und so versuchte sie es immer wieder zu trösten. Dann sprach sie zu ihm und fragte es traurig: "Mein kleines armes Entlein, warum bist du nicht wie deine Geschwister? Warum kannst du nicht so sein wie sie?" Doch auf diese Frage wusste niemand eine Antwort. Weder die Geschwister, noch die Mutter und schon gar nicht das hässliche Entlein selbst. Auch dem kleinen hässlichen Entlein war es nicht entgangen das es anders als seine Geschwister war und niemand auf dem Bauernhof etwas mit ihm zu tun haben wollte. Es fühlte sich einsam, traurig und alleine gelassen. Nachts wenn seine Geschwister und all die anderen Tiere auf dem Bauernhof friedlich schliefen, weinte das kleine Entlein heimlich vor sich hin und fand keinen Schlaf. Die Wochen und Monate vergingen und seine Einsamkeit wurde ebenso größer wie das Gespött der anderen Tiere auf dem Bauernhof. Eines Morgens, das kleine Entlein hatte wieder einmal die ganze Nacht geweint, entschloss es sich, einfach davon zu laufen. Es konnte den Spott und die Häme der anderen nicht mehr ertragen.*
> ...


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> nur weil 4L andere Absichten hatte



vielleicht gehabt haben könnte ... evtl. ... wer weiß das schon?! ... ich verbitte mir solche unterstellungen auch von unserem super-admin



afk schrieb:


> Quatsch, wer was erfindet ist ein Erfinder ...



hehe, das stimmt natürlich. aber das macht die Abgrenzungsmesslatte jetzt nicht unbedingt genauer bzw. deutlicher ...

hab jetzt diese Definition gefunden:



			
				wikipedia (softwareentwickler) schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu einem Programmierer beherrscht der Softwareentwickler den gesamten Softwareentwicklungsprozess und die Methoden der Softwaretechnik. Neben der eigentlichen Programmierarbeit gehört dazu auch das Erarbeiten der Anforderungen an die Software sowie das Erstellen einer Softwarearchitektur und die Planung der Umsetzung. Zur Aufgabe des Entwicklers gehört weiterhin die Zusammenstellung von Testplänen und -daten für alle Anwendungsfälle der Software.



wenn ich dem folge ist ein SPS-Programmierer ein Entwickler, oder? 
also besonders wenn es um Anforderungen, Architektur und die Umsetzungsplanung geht...

hach, wiki ist so schlau:



			
				wikipedia (programmierer) schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unterscheidung von Programmierer zum Softwareentwickler ist fließend, teilweise werden die Begriffe auch synonym verwendet. Sofern eine Unterscheidung getroffen wird, bezieht sich diese in der Regel darauf, dass reine Programmierer nur kleine Programme oder Teile größerer Programme realisieren. Sie erfüllen dann keine oder nur geringe Planungs- und Managementaufgaben.
> 
> Teilweise wird der Unterschied an dem Begriff der Softwarearchitektur festgemacht: Der Softwareentwickler entwirft die Softwarearchitektur, der Programmierer implementiert sie. In der Praxis erfüllt die Person, welche die Softwarearchitektur entwirft, aus Effizienzgründen aber häufig auch Implementierungsaufgaben, wäre somit Softwareentwickler und Programmierer in einer Person. Darüber hinaus wird für kleine Programme in der Regel kein Architekt eingesetzt. Meist wird vom Programmierer im Gegensatz zum Softwareentwickler keine Hochschulausbildung verlangt. Andersherum existiert an Universitäten die Auffassung, dass ein Studium der Informatik nicht unbedingt Programmierfähigkeiten erfordere.



besonderes Augenmerk ist auf den letzten Satz zu legen


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

*Warum heute so umständlich ?*



Markus schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir das thema umbenennen in
> 
> "Was bin ich - Wege zur Selbsfindung"


Wenn Du es umbenennen willst, dann mach das, und wenn's Dir auf den Keks geht, dann mach's einfach dicht (wäre eh das beste), Du bist schließlich der Admin ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## kiestumpe (2 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> besonderes Augenmerk ist auf den letzten Satz zu legen



Ich formuliere jetzt mal ganz spitz frei um:

dass ein Studium der Informatik nicht unbedingt Programmierfähigkeiten erbringe 

....und tschüss


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Wenn Du es umbenennen willst, dann mach das, und wenn's Dir auf den Keks geht, dann mach's einfach dicht (wäre eh das beste), Du bist schließlich der Admin ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (2 Juli 2008)

Aber doch nicht wegen sowas ... 

Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (3 Juli 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht wegen sowas ...



es gab schon andere t**l-entwickler, die wegen weniger geheult haben


----------



## afk (3 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es gab schon andere t**l-entwickler, die wegen weniger geheult haben


Wenn alle Entwickler gleich wären, dann könnte ich beim Betrachten von dem, was in diesem Forum so mancher "Entwickler" schon von sich gegeben hat, mit dem Heulen gar nicht mehr aufhören ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zum Glück gibt's bei den Entwicklern aber die gleiche Bandbreite wie bei den Programmierern ... 


Gruß Axel


----------

